# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  انتقالی از نمونه دولتی به نمونه دولتی دیگه (چگونه؟)

## fantom

سلام ……من سال اول تا سوم رو نمونه دولتی بودم ولی امسال که دارم میرم چهارم میخوام برم یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی دیگه…… یه جورا این نمونه سطحش بالاتره ……از مدیرش پرسیدم گفت باید از مدرسه فعلیت یه برگه انتقالی بگیری ببری اموزش و پرورش بعد بیاری برای ما که بفرستیم مرکز استان بعد از اون که با انتقالیت موافقت شد میتونی بیای……حالا من سوالم اینه که مدرسه فعلیم اجازه اینو داره که برگه انتقالی منو نده؟؟……  چون سال دومم خواستم منتقل شم که به هزار زحمت انتقالیمو داد که اخرشم به سرانجامی نرسید …… میشه لطفا به طول کامل در مورد این پروسه انتقالی توضیح بدید؟  ……مرسی

----------


## fantom

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## KONKUR98

سلام.اونا حق ندارن جلوی انتقالیت رو بگیرن و باید حتما بهت نامه بدن.اگه ندادن برو آموزش و پرورش منطقتون و شکایت کن.من خودم سال چهارم مدرسم رو عوض کردم و خیلی راحت بهم انتقالی دادن.باتشکر

----------


## khaan

شما به معاون متوسطه اداره آموزش پرورش نامه بنویسین همه جی جور میشه. کسیمحق نداره بگه فقط اینجا حق  داری درس بخونی.

----------


## fantom

مرسی دوستان …میدونید تا کی برای انتقال وقت هست؟ اصلا محدودیت زمانی داره؟

----------


## na30

> مرسی دوستان …میدونید تا کی برای انتقال وقت هست؟ اصلا محدودیت زمانی داره؟


تا جایی که من می دونم تا نیمه مرداد مهلت دارید برای انتقالی و اوایل شهریور مثه این که جواب رو بهتون میدن بازم از مسئول اون مدرسه ای که می خواید برید اونجا بپرسید.

----------


## fantom

امروز رفتم با هزار بدبختی انتقالیمو گرفتم و بردم اموزش و پرورش ولی گفتن تا اول مرداد وقت بوده،  خلاصه کلی اصرار کردم و گفتم بابام فرهنگیه تا راضی شدن و زنگ زدن به مسئول انتقال که تو مرکز استانه و اون گفت نامه رو بفرستید ولی چون وقتش گذشته احتمالش 50_50هست چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## fantom

help meee  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## khaan

> امروز رفتم با هزار بدبختی انتقالیمو گرفتم و بردم اموزش و پرورش ولی گفتن تا اول مرداد وقت بوده،  خلاصه کلی اصرار کردم و گفتم بابام فرهنگیه تا راضی شدن و زنگ زدن به مسئول انتقال که تو مرکز استانه و اون گفت نامه رو بفرستید ولی چون وقتش گذشته احتمالش 50_50هست چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ (


میتونید بهشون بگید که با آزانس برای سرویس قرار داد 9 ماهه بستم و پولشم دادم

----------


## fantom

> میتونید بهشون بگید که با آزانس برای سرویس قرار داد 9 ماهه بستم و پولشم دادم


فکر نکنم قبول کنن  :Yahoo (2):

----------

